# 2 female rats wanted Los Angeles/So Cal



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am looking for 2 adult female rats. Any type but hairless. Should have NO health problems and be well tempered around humans and other rats. Im looking to adopt or purchase within reasonable prices. 

If you have anything availible in the Los angeles/so cal area, email me at [email protected]


thanks for looking


----------

